# Done with citizenship test!



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

18 months after applying for citizenship, we were invited to take the test. We had about 2 1/2 weeks to study. We studied the Discover Canada guide and numerous online tests. Both my husband and I think we passed, although we won't know until we get a letter in the mail inviting us to a citizenship ceremony. 

I'm glad we studied! But I think being native speakers of English certainly made it less challenging for us than for many of the others there with us.


----------



## CanuckGirl (Dec 17, 2012)

Stargazer said:


> 18 months after applying for citizenship, we were invited to take the test. We had about 2 1/2 weeks to study. We studied the Discover Canada guide and numerous online tests. Both my husband and I think we passed, although we won't know until we get a letter in the mail inviting us to a citizenship ceremony.
> 
> I'm glad we studied! But I think being native speakers of English certainly made it less challenging for us than for many of the others there with us.


Only relevant question: What does the number 99 mean to you.


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

CanuckGirl said:


> Only relevant question: What does the number 99 mean to you.


What does it mean to you?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Stargazer said:


> What does it mean to you?


It could represent either

A) a major highway that runs through British Columbia that links the City of Vancouver and one of the best ski resorts in the world

or

B) a hockey sell-out who wrecked the hopes and dreams of one of the best hockey dynasties in Canada in the last 40 years




Congratulations on your passes and your impending Canadian citizenship! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

I suppose it could also refer to 1999, the year Nunavut became a territory. 

Or the song "99 Red Balloons."


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Or bottles of beer on the wall, just prior to the taking down of one to be passed around...


----------



## CanuckGirl (Dec 17, 2012)

Very clever! How about new 'real' citizenship tasks/questions? What is a double-double? Who is Paul Henderson and why is he famous? Who is Rick Mercer and Kids in the Hall? Name one song from the Tragically Hip. Who is Gordon Lightfoot? Name 3 Canadians who left for America and Americans think are 'theirs'. Who invented and patented the electric lightbulb? How is your metric? 

Find, with photographic proof, the following:
- smarties
- Macintosh toffee
- poutine
- a toque
-a moose
-a person 'from away' kissing a cod

To help make your passage into Canadian culture easier start doing things like dropping the occasional 'u' into words like flavoUr'; spell 'center' as 'centre'; and begin saying 'sorry' randomly until you get accustomed to sprinkling in all conversations.

Welcome to the fold!


----------

